
A Quick Primer on Dig - colinprince
https://mrkaran.dev/posts/dig-overview/
======
yabadabadoes
I just needed to do some dns lookups recently and since I never really adapted
to dig and don't actually have it on minimal installs, I went straight to DoH
(on quad9.)

Memorizing a starting DoH url and the parameters actually seems like a more
universal solution to be ready to bootstrap to naming anywhere from now on.

At any rate maybe a good related topic or comparison possibility. I found it
interesting that I couldn't find a simple cheat sheet and just had to wing it
on the parameter names.

~~~
tyingq
The "host" command is easier to use than dig, at least for me.
[https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/host-command-in-linux-with-
exa...](https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/host-command-in-linux-with-examples/)

~~~
yabadabadoes
Thanks that actually is in my install and looks pretty good!

In recent years I've dealt with naming so little that I end up relying on
getent, which is great until it's time to look into anything DNS specific.

~~~
mr-karan
You can also take a look at `nslookup` which is fairly easy to use as well.

~~~
yabadabadoes
I was using nslookup for decades, but all the distributions were threatening
that it was going away.. Looks like that decision got reversed? :)

------
trollied
Surprised the article doesn’t mention getting all DNS records for a domain via
a zone transfer:

dig axfr domain.com @nameserverforthedomain.com

* The nameserver has to be configured to allow zone transfers.

~~~
blfr
Most servers will refuse the request making it only very rarely helpful.

~~~
t34543
Unless it’s misconfigured.

------
tigerBL00D
"But isn’t that too long and painful (sorry for the pun) to type?" \- where's
the pun?

~~~
antsar
The command prior to that text is:

    
    
      dig redis +short
    

So... "long" is the opposite of "short"?

------
Nzen
tl;dr a restated man page for dig, a dns information tool. It provides the
name servers between this computer and the target. A very quick read, ~400
words of his and ~200 words of dig output.

